# Estate sales



## kweinert (Oct 11, 2018)

I realize that this is going to vary widely but I'm just curious if anyone has been to an estate sale that included wood.

There's one going on this weekend for a stair maker that has a lot of hardwoods but since it's an hour away I'm a bit hesitant to make the drive if it's not likely to be worth it.

BTW: This guy has two Italian Centauro lathes. They're old(er) ones as the company site now has all their tools in white and he has one green and one yellow one. Big ones. I have no idea on price nor do I have room for them. I just thought they were sort of interesting and you wonder how a guy living in the foothills of Colorado acquired 2 Italian lathes.

https://www.estatesales.net/CO/Fran...nver-CO&utm_campaign=2018-10-11-1DaysBefore--

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 11, 2018)

I wish I was up there...sometimes you can get a really good steal especially if it is an auction format. I have gone to several that have wood and usually decent bargains.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 11, 2018)

WOW! what a collection...if there is anything that you want you will need to get there when the doors open...a sale like that is going to attract a lot of people.


----------



## Tony (Oct 11, 2018)

I go to a lot of estate sales and have bought quite a bit from them. They are like anything else, sometimes they have great selection and prices and sometimes they are full of overpriced crap. Go check it out!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CWS (Oct 11, 2018)

If it is only an hour I would go and check it out. Good deals are to be had most of the time, but I'm a wood hoarder so maybe my opinion doesn't count for much.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 11, 2018)

Go for the ride. Would rather go and it be a bummer than have to sleep with wondering if I missed something. An hour isn’t long. Just sing while you drive.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 12, 2018)

One thing that is certain about auction sales of any nature, is there is nothing certain about auction sales... Tis far better to drive an hour and say, "Those people were out of their minds; that stuff all went for more than new prices." Than to not go and say, "IT WENT FOR WHAT??!"

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## kweinert (Oct 12, 2018)

Tclem said:


> Go for the ride. Would rather go and it be a bummer than have to sleep with wondering if I missed something. An hour isn’t long. Just sing while you drive.



If I sang along it would feel like a 2 hour trip. Although since it's only me listening it'd probably be OK.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## kweinert (Oct 12, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> One thing that is certain about auction sales of any nature, is there is nothing certain about auction sales... Tis far better to drive an hour and say, "Those people were out of their minds; that stuff all went for more than new prices." Than to not go and say, "IT WENT FOR WHAT??!"



I'll admit that that thought has been on my mind.


----------

